

What does Verizon mean for the iPhone 5? - kenthorvath
http://www.kenthorvath.com/what-does-verizon-mean-for-the-iphone-5
The recent announcement of the iPhone 4 on Verizon is somewhat unusual for Apple, which tends to release new versions of the iPhone in June or July. Because the Verizon iPhone 4 is not slated for release until February, does this signal a disruption in Apple's yearly iPhone update cycle?
======
ambirex
There will probably be an iPhone 4S (ala 3GS) that will feature a couple
improvements but not a departure from the current iPhone 4.

the other conjecture of a universal iPhone probably won't come to pass as
Apple gave up on the programmable SIM
([http://www.todaysiphone.com/2010/11/carriers-force-apple-
to-...](http://www.todaysiphone.com/2010/11/carriers-force-apple-to-forget-
programmable-sim-plans/)) also it doesn't take into account fitting another
chip into pretty tight space.

I believe expanding to other carriers is pretty much a given.

His other point that they will Focus on the Mac this summer doesn't really
take into account they will easily be able to do more than one thing at a
time.

